# Lever action pen.



## jaustin (Sep 5, 2015)

Must be a week for the lever action pens.

I order the kit and bushing from ed at exoticblanks.com
I glued the tube in and after it set up went and but the bushing in to mount it on the mandrel and they felt a little loose.
I looked around trying to find the dimension of the bushing and tube and could not find them.
I ended up calling Ed to see if i could get the dimension of the bushing, i was thinking possibly I got a bad set of bushing.
Explained it to Ed Told him I order the Bushing 53A and they where loose.Ed said that they took 57a.

Well I order the wrong ones they are supposed to be 57A.
Asked Ed if I could get the dimension and I will see i could make a set.

Not the prettiest things in the world, but i did get them made and pretty close to size.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150904_183948_zpsci3w1brt.jpg

and I was able to make the pen.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150904_202431_zpsorkfb1ig.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150904_202509_zpsnmmerkwo.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150904_202536_zpsiwjbewzv.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150904_202543_zpswueabrl6.jpg

Also trying to learn video so here is a video of me making it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 5, 2015)

Very nice. Is that an acrylic blank you used? I forgot to order bushings for mine so I just used a micrometer on all of em.


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks great.
Why not TBC without bushings? 

Les


----------



## jaustin (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks, 
Les I didn't TBC since u don't have a dead center for my wood lathe. 

I do to need to order one, one of these days.


----------

